# Amazonia/Power Sand Disturbance



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have Amazonia light with Power Sand as substrate. I removed a few Cryptocorynes, with well developed roots, and the Power Sand was pulled to the surface. Looks ugly and not where it is supposed to be. I tried using forceps to push each grain back down but with poor success and too tedious.
I am wondering how others have handled this issue and if the Power Sand grains being larger and heavier might slowly work their own way down through the Amazonia light. Otherwise I will have to top off with a new layer of Amazonia light. Thanks.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Unfortunately it goes the other way - larger objects (regardless of weight) will tend "float" to the top with disturbances...your best chance is to move them into a "crated" and add a new layer.


----------

